
Accounting for Taste: How packaging can make food more flavorful - khc
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/02/accounting-for-taste
======
joaomsa
"Why not mitigate that increased salt consumption, and its attendant health
hazards, by presenting the soup in a blue container, a color that Spence has
shown can make food seem significantly saltier"

Maybe Campbell's should rethink their iconic design.

